# packing tape off of marley



## Goph704 (Dec 9, 2008)

We had a recent production of the nutcracker where originally we did a runway style center and quarter lines for the dancers. To prevent them pulling up the tape marks we used packing tape over the markers. Now that strike is happening we need to make the packing tape residue go away. any suggestions?
-Goph


----------



## Footer (Dec 9, 2008)

Goo gone, soap and water. I would not be to worried about it hurting the marley, I would suggest testing it on an edge though before you go and do it.


----------



## 1kfresnel (Dec 9, 2008)

Footer said:


> Goo gone, soap and water. I would not be to worried about it hurting the marley, I would suggest testing it on an edge though before you go and do it.



I agree. Also, i've found Gel tape works great for securing spike marks on stage while not being a PITA to remove later.


----------



## Van (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd use WD-40 before I tried goo-gone. As tough as Marley is it is still a plastic and the Xylene in Goo-Gone is going to effect it.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 9, 2008)

I got a remnant roll of "Mat Tape" from the wrestling coach its great clear 4" wide very tuff and removes cleanly.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Next time use this Vinyl Floor Tape, Clear comes off like a charm and does the same job as packing tape.


----------



## RichMoore (Feb 4, 2009)

Try peanut butter...it dissolves any adhesive residue.


----------



## spiwak2005 (Feb 4, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> Next time use this Vinyl Floor Tape, Clear comes off like a charm and does the same job as packing tape.



I second that advice. It's terribly expensive, but I've had a couple touring dance groups require it for covering up all spike tape on marley. And yes it does come off clean!


----------



## zac850 (Feb 5, 2009)

RichMoore said:


> Try peanut butter...it dissolves any adhesive residue.



What do you use to get the peanut butter off?


----------



## rwhealey (Feb 5, 2009)

As the brother of someone deathly allergic to peanuts, I'd ask everybody to avoid smearing peanut residue all over while there are other options available.


----------



## DavidDaMonkey (Feb 5, 2009)

rwhealey said:


> As the brother of someone deathly allergic to peanuts, I'd ask everybody to avoid smearing peanut residue all over while there are other options available.



...and I'd like to ask everybody to avoid licking the Marley.


----------



## Sony (Feb 10, 2009)

DavidDaMonkey said:


> ...and I'd like to ask everybody to avoid licking the Marley.



Anyone who licks Marley is just asking for an allergic reaction to SOMETHING, peanut butter or not....plus the Marley should be cleaned often, preferably every night.


----------



## Van (Feb 11, 2009)

DavidDaMonkey said:


> ...and I'd like to ask everybody to avoid licking the Marley.


 In a word............ Ew! 


Thank you David, you brightened my day.


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Dec 8, 2009)

Van said:


> I'd use WD-40 before I tried goo-gone. As tough as Marley is it is still a plastic and the Xylene in Goo-Gone is going to effect it.



I hate to contradict Van, but I made the mistake of putting WD-40 on my new marley yesterday. It began to eat into the surface of the marley. Now, everywhere I put it has a different texture than the rest of the marley and I'm afraid I can't fix it.


----------



## len (Dec 8, 2009)

zac850 said:


> What do you use to get the peanut butter off?



I recommend either a dog or some bread and jelly.


----------

